# Diy livery tadley



## lunabelle (7 January 2015)

Hi all

I have recently bought a house in Baughurst with the love of my life! However the other love of my life is stabled 20 mins from me at Amners Farm in Burghfield. I love being at Amners but find it really frustrating driving past what feels like 20+ yards just to get to her! 

Just wanting to know if anyone has any suggestions of any diy livery yards in and around tadley. 

Thanks


----------



## Donnie Darco (7 January 2015)

The only place I know is Church Brook Farm, but there must be others!

Have you looked on the notice board in Robinsons?


----------



## lunabelle (7 January 2015)

That's a good idea! May I will pop over at the weekend! Thanks


----------



## KEVA (3 April 2015)

I'm at Home Farm in Padworth, worth a look.


----------

